# CP année incomplète



## Emelyna (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Besoin d'un renseignement svp .
J'ai un contrat en AI depuis septembre 2021 .
En juin les PE m'ont payés les CP .
Il a été demandé pour que cela soit moins important si ils pouvaient payer au fur et à mesure de la prise des congés pas de soucis pour moi MAIS lol ça commence à partir de quand concrètement. 
La j'ai 3 semaines du 6 au 27 Août un truc du genre est ce que du coup ils me paient déjà fin août ?
Si oui le calcul est il le même ?
Depuis juin je n ai pas eu beaucoup la puce les PE ont pris 3 semaines en juillet et une en août. 

Merci


----------



## Pioupiou (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Il faut attendre 2023 car les cp acquis sont déjà payés


----------



## Pioupiou (8 Août 2022)

En juin 2023 vous connaîtrez les jours acquis de la période de référence juin 2022 mai 2023 vous  pourrez vous faire payer  à chaque pose les cp acquis


----------



## Pioupiou (8 Août 2022)

Il faut toujours avoir à l'esprit que on raisone par année de référence soit N-1.


----------



## Emelyna (8 Août 2022)

Merci du coup Juin 2023 aucune recap et ils me paieront en Juillet 2023 puis toussaint etc 
En plus de ça,  il y aura le petit frère en mars


----------

